# Changing Rem. 700 .243 into 308 how hard is it?



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 243, but I would like to put a 308 barrel on it, someone told me that all you have to do is unscrew the old barrel and screw on the new. Is it that easy?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

In actual work, yeah it's that easy.

In reality. No it's not.

You need a receiver block to hold the receiver, a barrel wrench, headspace gages at the very least.

Your best bet is to just have a gunsmith do it.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Wouldnt the headspace be the same if I screwed the barrel down just like the other was?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It would be that easy if you had a Savage. 8) 
A Rem is a bit more involved. And no, the headspace will not be the same. I agree with farmerj, best bet is to have a gunsmith do it.

huntin1


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Contact Remington, they will rebarrel their rifles for very reasonable rates.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

killadoe said:


> Wouldnt the headspace be the same if I screwed the barrel down just like the other was?


If one subscribes to accurate manufacturing techniques, by all means.

The problem with firearms though is that you clearances are in the 1/1000" (0.001). Most barrel manufactures don't manufacture a true drop in barrel for bolt action rifles. It takes a final reaming or machining process to get it correct.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I was just curious if I could do it myself, but I believe I will seek some professional assistance in the matter. There is more to it than what I thought. Thanks for the input......Take Care.....


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

If you are going to go to that kind of trouble, why not make it real potent tack driver and have 6.5x284 custom barrel installed. Just send it off to any of a number of custom barrel makers and they will install it for you. 
If not, then it would be cheaper to order a new savage in .308 and you have two rifles for the price of what it gonna cost you to rebarrel your .243.


----------

